# moving from Bord Gais to Airtricity



## cara mc k (25 Apr 2010)

Dear AAM,

I have both electricity & Gas (Bord Gais) and last year moved the electricity also  to Bord Gais.  However the special one year discount is up, and I am considering moving my electricity to Airtricity.  Is this a good move to have 2 different suppliers.  I am looking for the best deal for both any advice please.

Cara Mc K


----------



## Mopsy (26 Apr 2010)

Might be a good idea to see what the ESB are going to offer since they are now going to be allowed to enter this competitive market of prices! I have stayed with ESB an hope that it will pay off! Could be wrong, of course!


----------



## gipimann (26 Apr 2010)

Cara,
If you think about it, you had 2 different suppliers for Gas and Electricity before the market opened up, so it should be no different this time around.


----------



## rockofages (9 May 2010)

Mopsy said:


> I have stayed with ESB an hope that it will pay off! Could be wrong, of course!


Staying with ESB means you have missed out on a year's worth of savings from either of the other two. You can move back to ESB at any time so your loyalty hasn't been the wisest.

I have been getting 12% off with BGE, and my year is up (dropping me to 5%), so I am in the process of switching to Airtricity with whom I'll get 12% off ESB prices for a minimum of one year.

Both have promised to undercut ESB, so waiting for what ESB come up with when allowed to compete may be pointless.


----------



## RMCF (9 May 2010)

I changed to BG when the Big switch was launched.

My 1st year is coming to an end, but recently a BG guy was doing the rounds in the streets seeing if we were staying with them ok.

I said yes but he said that if I changed the account from my name to my wife's I would be able to avail of an additional full year of 12% discount, as it would be looked at as a new account.

That was decent of him.


----------

